
Britain launches $625m Eat Out scheme to boost spending at restaurants and pubs - quickthrower2
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-britain-vouchers/eat-out-to-help-out-uk-offers-diners-some-tasty-morsels-idUSKBN2492A8
======
sock
> For the month of August, the scheme will entitle diners to a 50% discount of
> up to 10 pounds per head on their meal, finance minister Rishi Sunak said.

